# The Grey Eagles P-51s



## Trip_Wire (Dec 13, 2009)

I really enjoyed this video. It brought tears to my eyes seeing this Grey Eagle relive his youth flying his P-51!


P-51 Grey Eagles 


http://www.asb.tv/videos/view.php?v=1bf99434


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 13, 2009)

Beautiful piece.  And one of the greatest piston-engine aircraft ever built.


----------



## pardus (Dec 13, 2009)

Very Very Cool video!

Thank you Trip!


----------



## American-n-NZ (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! That has always been one of my favorite planes!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 13, 2009)

Moving. Thanks for that.


----------

